# Haydn: Seven Last Words (for string quartet)



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Greetings, Haydnists:

What is your favorite recording of this work and why?

TIA,
-09


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

I love this work and the SQ version is my favorite. I prefer no voice renditions too.
Nevertheless, I haven't explored many recordings, being my favorite the first I knew:










I prefer it over the Buchberger recording. The festetics gives a hip aproach that is strong and crisp, quite enjoyable to my ears, keeping a great amount of drama that is proper to this work.
Once I hear the Emerson SQ and found it very enjoyable as well.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

My favorite recording of this work by a string quartet is *The Fitzwilliam on Linn*.
I also have versions for solo piano and a version for orchestra by Jordi Savall. But the string quartet version arr. is my favorite way to hear these Seven Last Words. 
I haven't heard The Festetics Q. in this piece though (recommended above by Heliogabo), but what I have heard from their big complete Haydn box on Spotify has been very good. Too bad the cd-box is out of print.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

One of my favorite works since I heard it the first time some years ago. I own the Amadeus quartet set, but now use spotify more, so not sure which recording is my favorite...(and I forget easily)


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

My favorite is by the Lindsays.  To my ears, they get to the heart of the piece, not just with drama but with a sense of pathos. I haven't heard any other quartet, at least yet, quite capture the pictures embedded in the notes as they do.

For example, the earthquake sounds like an earthquake; it is very violent. 

The accompaniment in Father, Forgive Them sounds less like notes and more like panting. 

Notice in I Thirst, the pizzicato notes here sound like drops of blood which can be mistaken for drops of water, spurring a faint cry of "I thirst," turning into a full cry.

Into Your Hands I Commit My Spirit gives the impression of a child on a ledge jumping off, expecting his father to catch him. (from .58 to 1.10)

In Today You Shall Be With Me In Paradise, they give the impression as Jesus is making this declaration, that the thief on the cross is asking almost in disbelief, "Even me?" (2:29) Then he repeats in confident realization, "Even me!" (2:41) 

The liner notes by the Bishop of Winchester are also very insightful and are a worthwhile accompaniment to the music.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I have only the Kodaly Quartet's recording (non-HIP) on Naxos, but think it a very satisfying account.

As a reviewer said: "There are versions by more celebrated quartets but I have never found any reason to forsake this one, as I find the playing here to be eloquent, poised and sincere."


----------



## Dowd (Jan 15, 2012)

I quite like the Buchberger but I find the Pražák Quartet's clarity in their recording to be my favorite. I find many recordings, especially newer, to be far too warm for my taste.


----------

